# Range hood and microwave shelf install???



## osueric27 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have an older home that we have remodled. In the kitchen I have a plain old coil stove and a fan in the ceiling. The kitchen is rather small and we have tried to maximize the countertop space. Unfortunately we have no place for the microwave. Right now it resides on top of the refridgerator. I would like to put some kind of stainless hood over the stove with a shelf on top for the microwave and duct up along the wall to connect to the existing exhaust fan. Attached is a drawing of what I am looking for. 

Any suggestions of how to get this done?

Thanks for the help!

Eric


----------



## osueric27 (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone???? I think If I can find some nice looking duct work then I can fabricate a shelf for the Microwave. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## physicsguy (Jan 5, 2009)

*I'm looking for the same thing.*

Did you ever find one of these? My dad bought one made by Magic Chef about 30 years ago. I've never seen a similar one since.

Thanks.


----------

